# Female Authors Only at Free ebook site! girlebooks.com



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just saw this site on the Amazon forum and it looks very promising...

http://girlebooks.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I visited the site and got all excited when I saw _To Kill A Mockingbird_ listed. Unfortunately, it's still just the DTV.

I've gotten a couple of Girlebooks. Lady Audley's Secret was one of them (I think), but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've added it to the ebook blog thread, thanks!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

This may be a good source for the future "Classics" book club  

Nice to find a site featuring women authors.

Marci


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

If the Mobipocket format isn't available, then what's the next best one to choose? I am choosing PDF currently. They have other formats available on the site: ereader PDB, Microsoft Reader LIt, and plain text. Can any of those be converted for Kindle?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

TXT can be read natively on the Kindle, no conversion needed.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> TXT can be read natively on the Kindle, no conversion needed.


Is that the same as plain text?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, same as plain text.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay! Now I have Little Women and The Secret Garden. both which I couldn't find before. Thanks for posting the sight, If anyone finds The Little Princess can someone tell me!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Yay! Now I have Little Women and The Secret Garden. both which I couldn't find before. Thanks for posting the sight, If anyone finds The Little Princess can someone tell me!


I got my copies of Francis Hodgeson Burnett's books at manybooks:
http://manybooks.net/authors/burnettf.html

The Little Princess is about half way down the list.

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Have you checked at feedbooks? I think I saw it there.


----------



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm the site administrator of Girlebooks. If any of you want a book that's not yet available in Mobipocket format (I'm slowly converting them all), just let me know and I'll convert it and put it up for you.

And also, if you have requests for ebooks we don't have (they have to be public domain of course), also let me know. 

Regarding To Kill a Mockingbird--I couldn't find that ebook anywhere. We can't put it on our site due to copyright restrictions, but it also wasn't available in ebook on any ebook store I looked at.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love to read "The Heart is a Lonely Hunter" though I am sure it is not in public domain?


----------



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Some books written about the same time are public domain, but this one looks like it has the copyright renewed in 1967, so it's still under copyright in the US.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is _The Good Earth_ trilogy still under copyright? I didn't know until a couple of years ago that there were two more books. I would love to have all three on Kindle if they are in public domain.

I've clicked all three on Amazon in case they are still copyrighted.


----------



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, these were renewed also. There's a good resource for looking up copyright renewals for books published between 1923 and 1963 (anything before that is definitely public domain and anything after that is definitely not):
http://collections.stanford.edu/copyrightrenewals/bin/search/advanced
So you'll see that The Good Earth was renewed in 1976.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

laura1234 said:


> Yes, these were renewed also. There's a good resource for looking up copyright renewals for books published between 1923 and 1963 (anything before that is definitely public domain and anything after that is definitely not):
> http://collections.stanford.edu/copyrightrenewals/bin/search/advanced
> So you'll see that The Good Earth was renewed in 1976.


I was looking up the criteria for the length of copyright protection. Seems to be conflicting information. 95 years after the initial publication, if the copyright is renewed. 65 years after the death of the author. One site said 70 years. I've read 50 years in other places.

The bottom line seems to be that The Good Earth will not be out of copyright protection in the foreseeable future. I can only hope that the copyright holders will see their way clear to Kindleizing this classic book.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You know I think both The Good Earth and The Heart is a Lonely Hunter were released for Oprah's Book club. 
I think we should email the show and ask them to push for all their "selections" to be kindled! Afterall I got my 
Kindle because of her!
Here is a link to their suggestion email form:

https://www.oprah.com/ord/plugform.jsp?plugId=216


----------



## girlebooks (Jan 20, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> I was looking up the criteria for the length of copyright protection. Seems to be conflicting information. 95 years after the initial publication, if the copyright is renewed. 65 years after the death of the author. One site said 70 years. I've read 50 years in other places.


The copyright law is different in different countries. For example, Australia and Canada have more lax copyright laws. Here in the US, congress passed what is known as the "Mickey Mouse act" that in effect froze the de facto public domain date to 1923. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonny_Bono_Copyright_Term_Extension_Act

I'm working on getting some of these older but copyrighted books people are clamoring for up on Girlebooks in a store format. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

laura1234 said:


> The copyright law is different in different countries. For example, Australia and Canada have more lax copyright laws. Here in the US, congress passed what is known as the "Mickey Mouse act" that in effect froze the de facto public domain date to 1923.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonny_Bono_Copyright_Term_Extension_Act


That's much clearer. Some of the sites I visited only addressed portions of the Act.

[quoteI'm working on getting some of these older but copyrighted books people are clamoring for up on Girlebooks in a store format. I'll keep y'all posted.
[/quote]

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------

